# Choice of tyres



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All
I run a 2004 Ducato PVC 3500 kg max and need to change all four 205 70 R15 C tyres some time soon. i bought the van in 2011.
Currently the two fronts are Michelin Agilis and the rears are Pirelli Chronos. The spare is an unused Agilis, but I'm unsure of the age?

I have swapped wheels front to back some time ago but confess I cannot see any difference in roadholding, noise or wear rates between the two makes

I was thinking of buying three Agilis and using the spare after checking its age and condition, or i could buy four Pirellis? They appear to be slightly cheaper. I have also noticed online searches that Semperits of the same size and specification appear to be significantly cheaper.

Could someone offer some first hand experience comments and opinions of the Semperits or any other tyres for that matter. I dont want cheapo's but dont want to pay more than I need to either.

All responses appreciated

K


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

K
Changed my front two cracked sidewall Michelin XC camper for a pair of recommended Kumhos. No complaints to date, if anything the ride appears better over the bumps and pot holes in my AT Arapaho.

Took advice from the fitter and replaced the steel valves to commercial rated rubber valves as the steel was reacting badly with the alloy rims, causing corrosion. (A known cause of slow deflation)

Terry


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi K

Unless the spare is fairly new I would ditch the idea of just replacing 3 and using the spare.

You do not seem to have the choice of camping tyre at this size but if you were to go up to 215 size you would have more choice, you will need to check with your tyre dealer to see if this is possible.

You dont have to use the camping tyre but some people will tell you that it is desirable, me I am on the fence.

Camping will certainly be more expensive so if that comes into the decision process I would stick to a commercial van tyre but make sure the load rating is sufficient for your van.

Martin


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm running on Michelin Agilis (not the "camping" version"), and I also used the same brand on our previous motorhome.

Have done about 40,000kms on these tyres, all over mainland Europe, over the past couple of years.
Very very happy indeed with them indeed.



It's personal choice of course, but I for one see no point, and have utterly no inclination, to pay the substantial extra price above these excellent "normal" Agilis tyres as fitted to millions of white vans/light commercial vehicles all over Europe, for ones that say "camping" on the sidewall.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

the difference in the characteristics of the various tyres on offer is quite startling when you think of wet stopping distances, noise, fuel efficiency etc. That all these tyres are legally offerred is quite scary and a top price doesn't always mean high performance. 
Fortunately with the new EU tyre labeling scheme it should be fairly simple to choose a tyre which does well across all three categories and then find that tyre at the lowest cost. 
I have a combination of tyres on my vehicle (New Michelin campers on the front and older Vanco campers on the rear). Both are good and I'd buy either again.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The tyre labeling details are produced by the manufacturers themselves. How credible is it?
https://www.gov.uk/eu-tyre-labeling-regulation-guidance-for-business-and-industry


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

rayc said:


> The tyre labeling details are produced by the manufacturers themselves. How credible is it?
> https://www.gov.uk/eu-tyre-labeling-regulation-guidance-for-business-and-industry


thats normal and exists throughout most industries - I wouldn't have thought it a problem as long as the methodology is standardised.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I think that the majority of drivers will select their tyres as they do now i.e Budget, Good and Premium. 
I cannot see the average driver trying to work out which combination of the three choices is best. 

Michelin Agilis Camping 225/75/16 is C (fuel) B(rain) 70db

Continental van co camper 225/75/16 C B 72db

Is the 2db of any consequence compared to cost?


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

rayc said:


> I think that the majority of drivers will select their tyres as they do now i.e Budget, Good and Premium.
> I cannot see the average driver trying to work out which combination of the three choices is best.
> 
> Michelin Agilis Camping 225/75/16 is C (fuel) B(rain) 70db
> ...


as buying tyres is perhaps a once every five years job is cost all that relevant? 
I'd prefer to have the peace of mind of an "A" or "B " rating for stopping in the wet than a "G" the difference between A & G being about 30% 
I hope you are wrong about most drivers - as using the EU rating system will force improvements in tyre performance and possibly save lives.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> cheshiregordon said:
> 
> 
> > as buying tyres is perhaps a once every five years job is cost all that relevant?
> ...


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Just had to have a front michellin 225/75/16 replaced after a pothole ripped it apart. Local supplier fitted a INF 100 so that we could continue our journey. Now have to get second one fitted. Anyone experience of these tyres?? Supplier assures me they are a good strong tyre with extra strong walls. He has fitted them to horsebox vans with no complaints. €150 each seems a good price to me.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

€150 each seems a lot of money to me
Infinity tyre


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

rayc said:


> > cheshiregordon said:
> >
> >
> > > as buying tyres is perhaps a once every five years job is cost all that relevant?
> ...


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

I think Michelin Camper tyres are rated M&S (Mud and Snow) and I think there is one European Country (maybe Germany) that specifies that you need this rating if it snows. Couldn't find where I read this perhaps others could help.
I went through this debate of Michelin versus Continental Camper tyres and in the end went for Continental Camper tyres which don't have a M&S rating. My brother lives in Norway and has two sets of tyres, summer and winter and he says you know when its time to change back after the winter by the number of black streaks left at road junctions! It is the compound that makes a winter tyre and the Michelins although having the M&S rating are still, like the Continental Camper, a summer tyre.
There is a fairly old comparison test of camper van tyres and this gave Continental a considerably better rating for stopping in the wet. My local garage races trucks in Europe and in the end he advised fitting the Continental tyres which we made good savings on. Given that I drive more in the summer and the wet it seemed the right choice and that if it was necessary to drive in snow then in the opinion of a seasoned winter driver then you need proper winter tyres.

Some people fit winter tyres on their Motorhome and keep them on all year and you can read up on this debate on other posts. I had the old Michelin XC before and the new Continental tyres are much quieter and have got us off a really wet, potentially very muddy grass field, so I'm happy with the choice. When you consider the large amount of vehicle and the small amount of rubber in contact with the road it is an important choice!

Best of luck,
Steve


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the information guys and apologies if I have caused any conflict. I will read up those links when I get access to a laptop or ipad instead of this (mini) phone...
Cost is an issue but price is not if you see what I mean... I dont care too much about the price of the right tyre but dont want to pay more than I need to.
I do drive the van in the winter but most miles will be summer.
Its a lot to consider eh?
Thanks all
K ;-)


----------

